# تجربة للهيدروجين جميلة وسهله لاحد طرق الحصول عليه من خامات متوفرة



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

ا تجربة لاستخراج الهيدروجين والاكسحين =وقود الماء= سهله وشيقة 

لماذا 

لانه تم استخدام محول =tuner = محطات الراديو للتحكم فى كمية الغاز المنتج 

بالاضافة الى استهلاك الكهرباء والتحكم فيه

الجدير بالذكر ان هذا المحول تجده فى الراديو من الموديلات القديمة والخردة

وكذالك ان المسافة بين الالواح تصل الى اقل من 1 ملليمتر = حيث انه كلما قلت المسافة البينية تضاعفت كمية الغاز المنتج وقل الفاقض من الكهرباء

بالاضافة الى ان الالواح من الالومنيوم فلا يجب استخدام القلوى فى التحليل لانه يتفعل مع الالومنيوم مما يؤدى الى تاكله فقط الماء الصافى من دائرة رنين للتيار الكهربي المستخدم
الرابط للفلم لمن اراد مشاهدته هنا

```
YouTube - Hydrogen gas made with variable capacitor
```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36v355qu7QY&feature=related

بعض الصور


=












=






=





=

=
وفى انتظار ابداعتكم واختراعاتكم


----------



## اسامه رضوان (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
*مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور*
*مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور*
*مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور*
*مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## جبل ثمر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

وفقك الله
مبدع دائما


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
يارب نقدر نكون عند ظنك بنا ومنضيعش تعبك هباء ان شاء الله هنبدا وهنكون فوق ما تتخايل ولكن ايدك معانا وبالله التوفيق


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يارب نقدر نكون عند ظنك بنا ومنضيعش تعبك هباء ان شاء الله هنبدا وهنكون فوق ما تتخايل ولكن ايدك معانا وبالله التوفيق



وعليكم السلام 

بالتوفيق بادن الله اخى الكريم 

والله تعالى المستعان والموفق


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Vey Thanx And Very Gooooooooooood


----------



## صالح كهرب (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي العزيز

أردت أن أعرف ما هو مصدر التيار الكهربائي الموصول بالمكثف المتغير ؟

وشكرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (13 سبتمبر 2008)

صالح كهرب قال:


> شكرا أخي العزيز
> 
> أردت أن أعرف ما هو مصدر التيار الكهربائي الموصول بالمكثف المتغير ؟
> 
> وشكرا



Please explain, it was only 12 volts, I am not sure what you mean.

It was around 30 to 40 amps, my amp guage that I used for that test wasn't very accurate.


----------



## صالح كهرب (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> please Explain, It Was Only 12 Volts, I Am Not Sure What You Mean.
> 
> It Was Around 30 To 40 Amps, My Amp Guage That I Used For That Test Wasn't Very Accurate.


 
هل جربت أخي لينوكس استخدام محول خانق ؟
أظن أنه سيكون أكثر فعالية إذا ما وصل بالمكثف المتغير ، وأقل استهلاكا للتيار أيضا


----------



## صالح كهرب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف الخانق هو 
Chock Coil 
وهو الملف المستخدم في لمبات الفلورسانت ، والمتوفر منه نوعان 
20 وات ويستخدم للمبة الفلورسانت 2 قدم ( 60 سم )
40 وات ويستخدم للمبة الفلورسانت 4 قدم ( 120 سم )

مع الشكر


----------



## esa530 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

يا جماعه انا عايز دائرة رنين ممكن حد يقولى بتتباع فين فى مصر


----------

